# Meteor shower!



## Milele (Mar 31, 2020)

Celeste is here and so is a meteor shower!
Everyone is welcome, I'd appreciate some monetary gifts, but it's not demanded. ❤

Closed! Sleepy time~


----------



## corlee1289 (Mar 31, 2020)

Coming!


----------



## Lavulin98 (Mar 31, 2020)

will drop by, thank you!


----------



## corlee1289 (Mar 31, 2020)

I keep getting interference.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Never mind! I got in.


----------



## Akari_Clarity (Mar 31, 2020)

Ohhhh I wanna come visit! :3


----------



## kiomii (Mar 31, 2020)

I'd love to drop by!


----------



## Milele (Mar 31, 2020)

A lot of people are trying to come in, and we're close to full, so I'm deleting the code!


----------



## corlee1289 (Mar 31, 2020)

Thank you for letting me visit! <3


----------



## chibibunnyx (Mar 31, 2020)

If possible I'd like to stop by, thank you anyway for the offer! c:


----------



## corlee1289 (Mar 31, 2020)

I wanted to stay longer to wish on some stars, but thought I should leave to let others get their DIY


----------



## magicaldonkey2 (Mar 31, 2020)

let me know if there's a spot ! ;u;


----------



## Milele (Mar 31, 2020)

There are a few spots!


----------



## corlee1289 (Mar 31, 2020)

If there aren’t too many people, can I come back to wish a little bit?


----------



## UnluckyUsagi (Mar 31, 2020)

oooh! I'm gonna try and come over real quick!


----------



## Milele (Mar 31, 2020)

corlee1289 said:


> If there aren’t too many people, can I come back to wish a little bit?



Sure! ❤


----------



## corlee1289 (Mar 31, 2020)

Milele said:


> Sure! ❤



Ah, it’s currently full. I’ll wait again before trying.


----------



## tajikey (Mar 31, 2020)

I love a good meteor shower, and this is a good one!


----------



## RoseGlasses (Mar 31, 2020)

I've been unable to join for about half an hour, could you encourage some people to leave? I just want a DIY...


----------



## tajikey (Mar 31, 2020)

Heading out after 2 more.


----------



## Milele (Mar 31, 2020)

Update: almost all spots free! Sorry, I just never wanted to rush anyone.


----------



## totodile (Mar 31, 2020)

I'm gonna try to swing by!


----------



## Saphi (Mar 31, 2020)

Coming!


----------



## Hedgehugs (Mar 31, 2020)

I'll check by if there's a free spot or if it's still open. Thanks.


----------



## Milele (Mar 31, 2020)

Closed! Thank you all for visiting ❤


----------

